# Homemade Lighting Equipment



## crawforddesign (Jul 17, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has saved money by making their own lighting equipment while learning studio photography?

I'm looking for ideas.

Here's a homemade softbox I've been using to learn on a budget!

http://www.gocrawford.com/photo/softbox/

Ideas welcome!


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 17, 2003)

I started a thread a while ago that generated no responce on this subject.

I purchased a shop light with a ceramic fixture and a 500 watt daylight bulb.  Drilled a hole in the light to attach a reflector umbrella.  I have one white and one silver.


----------



## crawforddesign (Jul 17, 2003)

Nice!!  Do you have any pics of whats under the umbrella?


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 17, 2003)

Sure do.  One with the crappy digital






here is another subject taken with the same setup


----------



## bism (Jul 18, 2003)

This is a great thread, I have just been attempting the same thing.    My version is all cloth and stiff wire.  The wire can pull out so you can fold the whole deal closed.  It took about an hour to figure out the dimentions etc and another hour or so to sew together.  I think it would be fun to compile a whole list of studio equipment that is hard to get ahold of and have tutorials on how to build at home.  I have searched the internet in vain mostly trying to find relevant information and there is very little.   If we can get a handful together I could get them posted if nobody else wanted to.

what do you think?


----------



## bism (Jul 20, 2003)

:!: DONT LET THIS THREAD FADE AWAY :!:


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jul 20, 2003)

> Nice!! Do you have any pics of whats under the umbrella?



Voodoocat, i think he meant the bulb and fixture and stuff


----------



## oriecat (Jul 20, 2003)

That's what I thought too.


----------



## nukie (Jul 21, 2003)

This light is the current extent of my lighting collection.  But the shadows are seeming a bit harsh the more and more I look at them.

I think I've still got some old foam core from my uni days at home, so I might just give that a go later on.  I'll be sure to let you all know how I go.


----------



## bism (Jul 21, 2003)

..ok fine...let this thread die....Im going to give it a go and see what kind of stuff I can get built.  

When I get everything together I will document it and post it somewhere.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 21, 2003)

Naw, this thread wont die.  Go ahead and post it here when you get information on this subject.  No use in having a bunch of threads when it can be kept to one.


----------



## motcon (Jul 21, 2003)

i've built a bunch of stuff, but at the moment i must get to the darkroom; i need my fixer fix.

will post some stuff latah.


----------

